# Diamonte Acapulco



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Two thumbs up !

A little pricey - but perhaps the best (long) walking/swimming beach we have seen in Mexico. 

The 4.5 star hotel we stayed at has 61 rooms yet I think we only saw one other couple and another family. They say it picks up on weekends...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

OK, lat19n, I’m confused... On recent threads you’ve raised concerns about Tepoztlán becoming dangerous (as you know, I disagree), as well as asking why someone would want to go to Tequesquitengo, in part for security reasons (I haven’t been to Teques in years, but a family member recently moved there and really likes it). But now you chose to go to Acapulco, which supposedly has the second highest murder rate in the world of all cities not at war??

I’m glad to hear the beach is beautiful. I’d like to take a quick getaway there, but my Mexican husband says it’s too dangerous... I like to think I’m prudent and use common sense, but I guess I’ve also adopted a bit of the Latin American acceptance/ fatalism that “cuando te toca, te toca”, and I try to avoid making decisions based on fear. 

BTW, I like your tag line.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> OK, lat19n, I’m confused... On recent threads you’ve raised concerns about Tepoztlán becoming dangerous (as you know, I disagree), as well as asking why someone would want to go to Tequesquitengo, in part for security reasons (I haven’t been to Teques in years, but a family member recently moved there and really likes it). But now you chose to go to Acapulco, which supposedly has the second highest murder rate in the world of all cities not at war??
> 
> I’m glad to hear the beach is beautiful. I’d like to take a quick getaway there, but my Mexican husband says it’s too dangerous... I like to think I’m prudent and use common sense, but I guess I’ve also adopted a bit of the Latin American acceptance/ fatalism that “cuando te toca, te toca”, and I try to avoid making decisions based on fear.
> 
> BTW, I like your tag line.


Just calling them the way I see them - and living them. You seem to be living them from a little afar. And all I did was to (little more than) provide resources for people to judge for themselves. 

There are at least 3 different Acapulco's. Diamante is by far the nicest. It is perfectly safe during daylight - but even the people there said - avoid going out at night - which fits in perfectly with our up at 5AM to sleep at 7PM lifestyle. 

Teques - as you refer to it - I think you would almost need to be a campesino (and I do not mean that in a derogatory manner at all) to really like it. It is like living in a remote barren desert - with an oasis (of sorts).

Edit : BUT I should add - even on our very nice 4.5 star beach in Acapulco there was actually a person armed with an automatic weapon standing out in the HOT sun near the surf. He is not paid enough.


----------

